# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Mehmet Ağar Kimdir?

## ceyda

736467_detay.jpg1951'de Elazığ'da doğdu. Babası Zülfikar Ağa gibi polisliği seçti. Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü adına Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesi'nde okuyan Ağar, 1972'de mezun olduktan sonra, polisliğe Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ve Cumhurbaşkanlığı korumalarında görev alarak başladı. İznik, Selçuk ve Torul Kaymakamlıkları da yapan Ağar, Derince Kaymakamlığı görevinden sonra, İstanbul Siyasi Şube Müdür Muavinliği'ne getirildi. 5 yıl süren İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Personel ve Asayiş Şube Müdürlüğü'nden sonra, Şükrü Balcı-Ahmet Ateşli-Ünal Erkan ve kendisi ile ilgili MİT raporunu nedeniyle 1988 yılı başında, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ne getirildi. Bu dönemde siyasilerle yakın ilişki kurmaya gayret etti.

PAPATYA BÜROKRAT
Ankara Emniyet Müdürü olduğu dönemde Semra Özal'ın hiçbir programını kaçırmaması, Ankara dışına çıkışı ve gelişlerinde her zaman havaalanında da hazır bulunması nedeniyle adı zaman zaman, "Papatya Bürokrat" olarak anıldı. Aynı dönemde Turgut Özal'a karşı düzenlenen suikastın soruşturulmasını görevini yürüttü ve video kasete alınan Kemal Horzum sorgusunu yaptı. Korkut Özal bu nedenle Ağar'ın suikastın arkasındaki isimleri bildiğini ileri sürdü. İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü görevinden sonra, 1992'de de Erzurum Valisi oldu. Bu görevi sırasında 1 Ağustos 1992'de gıyabi tutuklu olarak aranan Bahçelievler katliamı sanığı Haluk Kırcı'nın nikahında, gelin Vesile Erzincanlı'nın nikah şahitliğini yaptı. 1993 Temmuz ayında Tansu Çiller'in DYP Genel Başkanı ve Başbakan olmasından sonra Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü'ne getirildi.

SUÇLAMALARA HEDEF OLDU
Bu göreve gelir gelmez, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu'na 'Özel Tim'in güçlendirilmesi ve PKK'nın büyük şehirlerdeki finans kaynaklarını kurutmak gibi önlemleri içeren "Terörü 1 yılda yok edecek" bir plan hazırlayıp sundu. Özel Harekat Timi'nin PKK'yı bir yılda sileceğini ileri sürdü. "PKK'ya karşı ülkücü ordusu kurulduğu" iddialarını yalanladı. Bu konuşmasından 40 gün sonra ise "Özel ordu çok yakında hazır" açıklamasını yaptı. Polis örgütüne MHP yanlılarının hakim olmasına göz yummakla suçlandı. Ağar yönettiği polis örgütü nedeniyle, işkence iddialarına ve yargısız infaz suçlamalarına da hedef oldu. Ağar, "Uğur Mumcu, Muammer Aksoy, Bahriye Üçok ve Cem Ersever" gibi suikastların hiçbirisi çözülmemesine karşın, faili meçhul cinayetlerden 893'ünün ortaya çıkarıldığını savundu. MGK'da 26 Nisan 1995'te Avrupa İşkenceyi Önleme Komitesi'nin Türkiye Raporu görüşülürken, Demirel "İşkence yok" diyen Ağar'ı, "İşkence yok demekle olmuyor" diyerek tersledi. Daha sonra işkenceyi "münferit olaylar" olarak nitelendiren Ağar, eleştirilerin tırmanması üzerine "Polis hatasız değil" demek zorunda kaldı.

MAFYAYA SİLAH
İstanbul'daki mafya iddiaları nedeniyle eleştiri alan Ağar, yasal düzenlemeler yapıldıktan sonra "Mafyaya karşı katı" olacaklarını söyledi. Bu dönemde Mülkiye müfettişlerinin incelemesiyle ortaya çıkan bir skandalda kimi sabıkalı mafya üyelerine yasalara aykırı bir biçimde silah ruhsatı verildiği ve ruhsat dosyalarında eski İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu'nun imzası bulunduğu ortaya çıktı. Ağar bu soruşturma için kendisi hakkında yapılmış bir işlem olmadığını belirtti. Ağar kayıp dosya olmadığını söylerken, müfettişler 400 silahın dosyasının kaybolduğunu ortaya koydu ve mafya üyelerine verilen ruhsat sayısının 2 binden fazla olduğu belirlendi.

DYP'DEN MİLLETVEKİLİ
Ağar, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü döneminde artan faili meçhul cinayetler nedeniyle büyük eleştiri aldı. Çiller'e başbakanlığı döneminde büyük destek veren Ağar, onu yurtiçi, yurtdışı tüm gezilerinde yalnız bırakmadı. Ağar, bu dönemde İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü olan Necdet Menzir ile büyük bir çekişmenin de içinde oldu. Aralık 1995 seçimlerinden sonra 28 ay sürdürdüğü Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü görevinden ayrıldı ve DYP milletvekili olarak Meclis'e girdi. Çiller'in A Takımı'nda yer aldı.

İÇİŞLERİ BAKANLIĞI VE ZORUNLU İSTİFA
Adalet Bakanı olduğu ANAYOL Hükümeti döneminde cezaevlerinde 12 siyasi tutuklunun açlık grevlerinde ölmesi büyük tartışma yarattı. REFAHYOL Hükümeti'nin kurulmasından sonra İçişleri Bakanlığı koltuğuna oturdu. Ağar, Bakanlar Kurulu toplantısında Başbakan Necmettin Erbakan'ın Libya gezisine karşı çıkan tek isim oldu. Erbakan'ın kararnamesini de imzalamayan Ağar görevinden istifa ederek de direnişini sürdürdü ve azledilmesi gündeme geldi.

ÇATLI'YA SİLAH TAŞIMA BELGESİ
Ağar'ın Susurlukolayından hemen sonra polis müdürü Hüseyin Kocadağ'ı savunarak, Abdullah Çatlı'yı teslim olmaya götürdüğü yolundaki açıklaması herkesi şaşırttı. Bu sözlerinin hemen ardından Tansu Çiller tarafından istifaya zorlandı ve istifa etti. 1996 Eylül ayında Aydınlık dergisi tarafından açıklanan ikinci MİT raporunda bizzat Ağar tarafından verilen yeşil pasaportlar ve silah taşıma belgeleriyle özel bir örgüt kurduğu, bu örgütün adam kaçırma, uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı gibi işlere bulaştığı iddia edildi. Susurluk kazasından sonra yapılan incelemelerde Çatlı'nın üzerinde çıkan silah taşıma belgesindeki imzanın Ağar'a ait olduğu Jandarma Kriminal Laboratuvarı tarafından tespit edildi.

DOKUNULMAZLIĞI KALDIRILDI
İstanbul DGM Başsavcılığı tarafından hazırlanan ve 30 Ocak 1997'de Meclis'e gönderilen fezlekede, Sedat Edip Bucak ile "Cürüm işlemek için çete kurmak. Hakkında yakalama ve tevfik müzakeresi bulunan kişileri yetkili mercilere haber vermemek ve görevi kötüye kullanmak" suçlamalarıyla 6'yla 12 yıl arasında ağır hapis cezasına çarptırılması istendi. 11 Aralık 1997'de dokunulmazlığı kaldırılan Ağar, Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin itirazını reddetmesinden sonra, DGM'de 10 Ocak 1998'de 3 saat süreyle sanık sıfatıyla ifade verdi. Hospro silahlarıyla ilgili yaptığı yazılı savunmada, silahları Korkut Eken'e senet karşılığı verdiğini ve konunun devlet sırrı olduğunu söyledi. Mesut Yılmaz ise bu tür bir devlet sırrının kayıtlarda yer almadığını ileri sürdü. 15 Haziran 2000 tarihinde "Suç işlemek amacıyla teşekkül oluşturmak" iddiasiyle hakkında oluşturulan Meclis Soruşturma Komisyonu 8'e karşı 6 oyla Ağar'ın Yüce Divan'a sevkine gerek olmadığına karar verdi ve eski İçişleri Bakanı böylece aklandı.

DYP GENEL BAŞKANLIĞI
Tansu Çiller'in DYP Genel Başkanlığından ayrılacağını açıklaması üzerine tekrar DYP'ye dönen Ağar, 14 Aralık 2002'de yapılan olağanüstü kurultayda Doğruyol Partisi genel başkanlığına seçildi.

DEMOKRAT PARTİ
22 Temmuz 2007 seçimlerine Anavatan Partisi ile birlikte girme kararı alınması üzerine Doğruyol Partisi'nin adı Demokrat Parti (DP) olarak değiştirildi. Daha sonra Erkan Mumcu ile Mehmet Ağar anlaşamayınca iki partinin birleşemeyeceği sonucu çıktı. Birleşme krizine rağmen Merkez Sağ'ın liderliğine soyunan Ağar, seçimde barajın altında kaldı. DP, yüzde 5.4'lük oy aldı. Ağar, daha oyların yarısı sayılmıştı ki, istifa kararını kamuoyuna açıkladı.

Oyunu memleketi Elazığ'da kullanan Ağar, Ankara'ya dönerek seçim sonuçlarını Celal Bayar Köşk'ünde izledi. DP'de ise genel merkez binasının 9'uncu katına seçim merkezi kuruldu. Ancak genel başkan yardımcılarından kimse partiye gelmedi. Teşkilat Başkanlığı yapan, ancak adaylardan para aldığı gerekçesiyle görevinden istifa eden GİK üyesi Mümtaz Yavuz sonuçlara ilk tepki veren isim oldu.

DP'deki ilk tepkinin üstünden birkaç dakika geçmeden Ağar'ın istifa kararı geldi. Ağar sandıkların açılmasından yaklaşık 2.5 saat sonra, 19.40'da basın müşaviri Necmi Hatipoğlu aracılığıyla "Ayrılıyorum" açıklamasını yaptı. Öte yandan Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Nüzhet Kandemir de istifa etti.

İSTİFA
DP genel başkanlığından istifa eden Ağar partiden gelen talepler doğrultusunda kurultaya kadar partinin başında kalacağını ve aday olmayacağını açıkladı. Parti başkanlığı için Hüsamettin Cindoruk ile görüştüğünü ve sayın Cindoruk'un genel başkanlık için aday olabileceğini ifade ettiğini 03 Aralık 2007 tarihli basın toplantısında basına açıkladı.

----------

